# Doble eprom en centralita



## kratzer (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola! A ver si me podeis orientar y echar una manita para poner en la centralita del coche un doble zocalo en la eprom, para asi llevar dos eprom con mapeados disintos del motor y que sean seleccionables mediante un interruptor. Lo que quiero hacer es algo asi:



Otra posibilidad que habia pensado, seria ponerle una eprom de mas capacidad y meterle los dos bloques de información, lo que no se es como se haria para selecionar uno u otro mapeado  

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Aristides (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola, si la EEPROM tiene CS ó enable, creo que lo podrías lograr con una llave inversora.


----------



## thors (Feb 27, 2007)

dos eprom
no se  ..... he oido que se debe recetear la computadora cada vez que cambias eeprom
y tambiem cada vez que introduces la llave la compudora revisa los instrumentos  osea scan.. 
en el mercado hay centralitas para lo que quieres que mediante switch cambias el mapa del motor esto ya esta en algunos automoviles de elevado valor 

creo que lo ideal seria tener dentro de la misma eprom los ajustes que necesitas y llamarlos mediante switch .. pero se necesitaria un software editor y un programador


----------



## kratzer (Mar 2, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas. Me daria igual tener que apagar el coche para poder selecionar una eprom u otra, aunque si se puede hacer en marcha pues mejor, pero es algo que no me importa demasiado.

En cuanto a lo del software editor y programador no me preocupa ya que ya tengo las eprom y si hay que meter la información en una de mas capacidad supongo que el que me lo paso me las podra grabar.

Como seria entonces mas o menos el esquema al poner el doble zocalo? y con una de mas capadidad?

Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yo estoy diseñando una version "pija" de lo que usted pide.

Básicamente se cambia la eprom por una de mas grande, en mi caso pasamos de una 27128 a una 27512.

Si las comparas son compatibles pin a pin solo que se han añadido dos lineas de direcciones y con eso jugamos. Se pueden tener cuatro programas poniendo una cada conbinacion en las dos patillas.

La memoria esta mapeada repitiéndola cuatro veces pero solo modificando los bits que nos interesan.

Quedaria asi:

0x0000 hasta 0x3fff   original        A14=A15=00
0x4000 hasta 0x7fff   mas par       A14=A15=10
0x8000 hasta 0xBfff   turbo           A14=A15=01
0xC000 hasta 0xffff   original        A14=A15=11

Si se pone un poquito de logica jugando con CE o OE segun la centralita, en mi caso la CE no la utiliza solo OE, con unas biestables tipo  D es facil evitar al 100% tener problemas, yo utilizo un pic y una pantalla LCD grafica, pero en las primeras pruebas se demostro que la centralita aguanta bastante los cambios en caliente sin sincronizar nada.


----------

